# For Sale: 2003 Audi RS6 - Tuned by APR - Only 92,500 miles



## kyle32dean (Nov 2, 2018)

One of very few imported into the US! I am reluctantly selling my 2003 Audi RS6. This monster has an Exhaust, Intercooler, and Tune from APR that can bring this sedan up to 700HP when it is on race fuel. I normally run it on 91 which has a tune, as well as the stock tune, and the 93 octane tune. Has brand new transmission as of a year ago, while this was out the timing belt was replaced (with receipts), Rotars and pads also look great! The whole car is in absolutely amazing condition with no dents or dings and a few very small scuffs. There is loads of carbon fiber throughout and all of the leather and Alcantara is in pristine condition. Running on ARP wheels and Pilot Super Sports, this high horsepower AWD is even more fun to drive. Only 92,600 miles, which is far below the average. The only car I would be interested in trading for would be a BRZ. Always runs perfectly and makes for the ultimate fast sedan

Asking $14,995 . Call or Text 2o8-5o7-o774 . Pics available upon request.


----------

